# How do I know how many watts my lights are?



## raindog (Feb 18, 2010)

It doesnt say anything on the package..it was free...but it says 6,700k on one bulb and F14/T5/BP on the other bulb which glows a slight reddish color... this light is supposed to be good for size 25 tall planted aquariums, but im not so sure considering i see people saying we need 3-4 watts per gallon..it doesnt say the word watts anywhere on my bulbs!


----------



## Nymsley (Mar 24, 2009)

The number after F indicates the number of watts in most cases so yours is 14 watts. Was the other bulb in the same box? Its probably 14W, too. The T5 part refers to the bulb diameter (⅝ of an inch) and BP is bi-pin. (Other letter combinations can tell you the type of light.)

You definitely do not need 3-4W/gal of light.


----------



## sollie7 (Nov 3, 2009)

14w


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

F14/T5/BP:
F = Fluorescent
14 = Watts
T = Tube
5 = 8th of an inch diameter
BP (I think it may be RP) = Reptile. If it is BP I dont know as I've never seen this designation.

The 6700 is a temperature in the Kelvin scale which relates to a color when a black iron body at absolute zero is heated. It will turn color as it gets hotter. So the manufacturer thinks the color the bulb burns at is the color you would get with that iron body at 6700 degrees kelvin. They are typically a 'stretch'.


----------



## raindog (Feb 18, 2010)

thank you all for the help..after reading your posts I started digging somemore on the internet, it makes alot more sense now..thanks..i believe i have 28 total watts in my 25.6 gallon tall aquarium..thats slightly over 1 watt per gallon..lol..not sure if thats good enough for alot of plants..but it must be good enough for atleast SOME plants...i will probably get plants with lower light requirements..but i still have to do alot of research..this appears to be a pretty awesome site to learn about planted tanks...i've pretty much mastered the art of caring for fish over the years..next step is to master planted freshwater...then one day reef and anonemies (sp) thanks fellas :tea:


----------

